# Building her rig/cruncher #2



## Radical_Edward (Sep 23, 2010)

So, after thinking about it for a while I've chosen to build my GF a PC.

So far the specs are

COOLER MASTER Centurion 534 case (It's here OMG.)

Zalman 9500A CPU cooler (Already have sitting around) 

ASRock A780LM motherboard (Already have sitting around) 

Seagate 160GB HDD (Received on 9/25/2010) 

OCZ 2 x 1 GB DDR2 (Received on 10/1/2010) 

Lite-On SATA DVD-RW Lightscribe drive (Received on 10/1/2010) 

Cooler Master 550W PSU (Received on 10/4/2010)]

BFG 9600GT OC (Received on 10/21/2010) 

I'm planning on using my current CPU once my brother gives me my birthday present CPU. 

More info on the build can be found here

Still on the need wanted list....

A better CPU? The Athlon X2 I have is usable, but I'd rather give it a better CPU. I'd be willing to give my current X2 as compensation after I get my new CPU for my late b-day present.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd like to make this second post a thank you to everyone that's donated time, effort, money, or items to this rig. 

Garyinhere (Seagate 160GB HDD)
Jrracingfan (Helped find a suitable case)
Chicken Patty (General assistance)
KieX (OCZ RAM)
(FIH) The Don (General assistance)
TheLaughingMan (Lite-On DVD burner, $18 shipped)
sneekypeet (Cooler Master 550W PSU, $40 shipped)
t77snapshot (Zalman 9500A CNPS)
mjmike (BFG 9600GT OC)
bogmali (Logitech Wireless mouse and keyboard combo)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 23, 2010)

Just found out thanks to my order we get a free side window with the case!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 23, 2010)

wow 3 posts in 3 hours, you really must learn the lovin that the edit button provides


----------



## bogmali (Sep 23, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> wow 3 posts in 3 hours, you really must learn the lovin that the edit button provides



Easy there.........

Hey Ed I might be able to help you someway but let me wait until everyone's pitched in.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 23, 2010)

My bad Sneeky Peet. 

To be fair thou, the 2nd post was intentional. I wanted it to be it's own post. Because it's going to be a rather large list by the end of this, at least I think so. TPU users seem to have a lot of heart. 



bogmali said:


> Easy there.........
> 
> Hey Ed I might be able to help you someway but let me wait until everyone's pitched in.




Sounds great dude, let me know.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey Ed,

I "MIGHT" have a card to send your way in a bit.  When's your deadline to get this going?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 26, 2010)

The 15th. I was looking at a 5670 that someone was selling, but if I can get something half decent for free, that'd be nice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> The 15th. I was looking at a 5670 that someone was selling, but if I can get something half decent for free, that'd be nice.



I'll PM you shortly.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 26, 2010)

Can't wait for that PM there CP. 

The Seagate 160GB showed up today! 






Thanks Gary!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2010)

I gotta see what I got dude


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 26, 2010)

Okay, thanks for looking CP, I appreciate it dude.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Okay, thanks for looking CP, I appreciate it dude.



Anytime bro, YHPM


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 27, 2010)

Shipping DVD burner in the next 40 minutes or so....I hope you like it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm sure I will once it get's here. 

The case and the case window are supposed to be here Wednesday. I'm hoping the PSU and the DVD burner will get here this week. 

RAM should be here any day now. 

I'm going to pick up my new desk from my Dad's tomorrow from the looks of it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 30, 2010)

Got the case and window today, but I'm only going to show you a few photos. Not much more than this until it's complete. 
















I'm thinking I'm going to run the controller cable for the fan mate two under the motherboard. The cable management in this case is going to be hard. I think some modding may be in order.


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 30, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 30, 2010)

She's already ecstatic about this. Enough to the point that she's going to be starting her own TPU account and thank you guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks great so far dude.    can't wait to see more!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 30, 2010)

Waiting on the PSU, RAM, and DVD burner to get here, as well as me buying a new CPU and giving her this one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Waiting on the PSU, RAM, and DVD burner to get here, as well as me buying a new CPU and giving her this one.



...and???


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 30, 2010)

The 8800GT from you if you end up not needing it. xD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> The 8800GT from you if you end up not needing it. xD



I'll see if I can dig up something for you, can't promise anything though.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 30, 2010)

It's fine if you can't dude. I'll figure something out.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 1, 2010)

Hopefully the RAM and DVD burner show up today. *Fingers crossed*

Edit- Looks like the RAM went through Portland yesterday.  DVD burner hasn't been scanned for three days thou, and it was suppose to be here yesterday.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks good so far Ed, I'll subscribe and see how it goes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2010)

Ed, as of now I don't think I'll be coming through with a video card dude .  The good thing is that it won't hold up the build since it at least has on board for now.  My next check I can pitch in maybe a few bucks if you'd like and you can order a card?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ed, as of now I don't think I'll be coming through with a video card dude .  The good thing is that it won't hold up the build since it at least has on board for now.  My next check I can pitch in maybe a few bucks if you'd like and you can order a card?



Yeah, it does have onboard. I just lost 2 weeks worth of work, or otherwise I wouldn't have asked for so much help from everyone. CP, thanks for offering, but I'd really rather not accept cash when you have things you need to buy as well, just makes me feel like a total bum/hobo. :shadedshu

If anyone else has anything that might be helpful. That'd be awesome.  (Even thou I feel bad for asking as is.)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, it does have onboard. I just lost 2 weeks worth of work, or otherwise I wouldn't have asked for so much help from everyone. CP, thanks for offering, but I'd really rather not accept cash when you have things you need to buy as well, just makes me feel like a total bum/hobo. :shadedshu
> 
> If anyone else has anything that might be helpful. That'd be awesome.  (Even thou I feel bad for asking as is.)



No need to feel bad asking bro, we like one huge family, and you know that. 

Maybe a few other people can pitch in a few bucks as well as me and we can get you a cheap yet efficient little card.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 2, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, it does have onboard. I just lost 2 weeks worth of work, or otherwise I wouldn't have asked for so much help from everyone. CP, thanks for offering, but I'd really rather not accept cash when you have things you need to buy as well, just makes me feel like a total bum/hobo. :shadedshu
> 
> If anyone else has anything that might be helpful. That'd be awesome.  (Even thou I feel bad for asking as is.)



I've got a Radeon X-700 pci-e card that your welcome too.If you cant find anything better.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, it really means alot. 


Oh and the RAM and the DVD burner got here today!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Thanks guys, it really means alot.
> 
> 
> Oh and the RAM and the DVD burner got here today!
> ...



Loving how this is turning out bro   The case looks so spacious!  Could be the M-ATX board though.  Regardless, looking great.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 2, 2010)

Wait until I get the PSU on Monday, there's no space behind the mobo plate for cables, so I'm going to have to get crazy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Wait until I get the PSU on Monday, there's no space behind the mobo plate for cables, so I'm going to have to get crazy.



Hmmmm, I've done some impressive CM with cases like that in the past, we'll wait till then and see what we can do.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah, I've already done some with the cables as you can see, even routed the fan mate 2's cable under the mobo itself since it's so flat. I tape it down with electrical tape just in case.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, I've already done some with the cables as you can see, even routed the fan mate 2's cable under the mobo itself since it's so flat. I tape it down with electrical tape just in case.



Good, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 2, 2010)

Indeed. I'll make sure to ask for help in the cable management thread if I need it come Monday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Indeed. I'll make sure to ask for help in the cable management thread if I need it come Monday.



I got my eyes peeled


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm thinking this is starting to look damn good. Just need the rest of the parts to get this done... 
















It'd be some much easier to get this thing done if I wasn't out a 2 weeks worth paycheck.:shadedshu


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad that DVD burner is finally going to get some use.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

Really liking it bro.  Why is it you are two weeks out worth of paycheck?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 2, 2010)

My boss didn't get building permits. So the city shut us down for inspection.  I'm out $450 or more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> My boss didn't get building permits. So the city shut us down for inspection.  I'm out $450 or more.



Damn dude, that really sucks especially since it's not something you have control over you know.  You guys back up already though or what?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 2, 2010)

I go back to work Monday.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2010)

good luck on the money front!

cant wait to see this finished!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I go back to work Monday.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2010)

damn. i had a PSU a couple of months back.
i still have it, but i scrapped it for fans and wires 
im so sorry.

it was quiet too. and cool too. a delta 250W


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh, I have a PSU coming already from Sneekypeet, he hooked me up with a 550W Cooler Master.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2010)

good!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 2, 2010)

thats mighty nice

good to see this coming together finally, 

sorry to hear about the economy issue man, hope you guys get it sorted out fast


----------



## xXScarletBonesXx (Oct 2, 2010)

My new computer is looking amazing so far!

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

xXScarletBonesXx said:


> My new computer is looking amazing so far!
> 
> Thank you everyone!



...and this must be the other half? If so welcome to TPU and you are very welcome.  Although I personally couldn't contribute so far, I tried.  You have an amazing BF, excellent individual.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 2, 2010)

+1 on that


----------



## xXScarletBonesXx (Oct 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...and this must be the other half? If so welcome to TPU and you are very welcome.  Although I personally couldn't contribute so far, I tried.  You have an amazing BF, excellent individual.



That would be correct.

Thank you for making me feel welcomed. And don't worry too much about not contributing, I've heard many of stories of you helping my BF out. He tells me you are a really cool guy.

That is true, he is pretty amazing. Never though anyone would buy/make a computer for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

xXScarletBonesXx said:


> That would be correct.
> 
> Thank you for making me feel welcomed. And don't worry too much about not contributing, I've heard many of stories of you helping my BF out. He tells me you are a really cool guy.
> 
> That is true, he is pretty amazing. Never though anyone would buy/make a computer for me.



No problem, and yeah we help each other out whenever there's a possibility.  Not only me but the rest of TPU and the TPU WCG team has been of great help.  

I'm sure he has or will tell you about the WCG team.


----------



## xXScarletBonesXx (Oct 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> No problem, and yeah we help each other out whenever there's a possibility.  Not only me but the rest of TPU and the TPU WCG team has been of great help.
> 
> I'm sure he has or will tell you about the WCG team.



I've heard a lot about the crunching team actually. I was crunching for a while on my laptop, and I soon plan to have my new rig crunch.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

xXScarletBonesXx said:


> I've heard a lot about the crunching team actually. I was crunching for a while on my laptop, and I soon plan to have my new rig crunch.


----------



## xXScarletBonesXx (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 3, 2010)

^ welcome to TPU, Ed's GF!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 3, 2010)

Cooler Master 550W should be here Monday. If so then we'll only need a CPU and we're good to go! 


Pretty sure this rig's main use will be photoshop/audiosurf/web browsing. But I'll let Lauren touch more on her plans for it.


----------



## xXScarletBonesXx (Oct 3, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> ^ welcome to TPU, Ed's GF!



Thank you!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 3, 2010)

Looks like I got a Phenom II X4 945 lined up for my current rig, which means Lauren's rig will be usable this week.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

xXScarletBonesXx said:


> Thank you!



Welcome!

I hope that you like the community here and the new rig that Randal is building for you 

And be sure to stop into the WCG section


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 3, 2010)

thats a pretty nice cpu you should be getting there Ed 

hope it goes through for you


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 3, 2010)

I just have to send payment for it tomorrow.  

Gunna hurt my wallet pretty bad thou.


----------



## xXScarletBonesXx (Oct 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I hope that you like the community here and the new rig that Randal is building for you
> 
> And be sure to stop into the WCG section



Well I'm liking the community and my new rig so far.


Will do.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm glad you like it here 

We have some great discussions in the WCG section


----------



## xXScarletBonesXx (Oct 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm glad you like it here
> 
> We have some great discussions in the WCG section



I'll check it out sometime.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree, the WCG section is awesome.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 6, 2010)

Just waiting for my X4 to get here later this week and I can install Windows. 

Still need to find a decent GPU, afterwords I'll manage the cables a bit better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

You did a beautiful job with the CM bro.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 6, 2010)

YAY the PSU is here!!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 6, 2010)

Real nice looking standard budget build.

Welcome to the community and enjoy the rig.

P.S.  If you are currently in the market for a GPU, I still have that 5770 and I can throw in a pack of Lightscribe DVD's as well since I found them and they are no real use to me.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm late to the party!.. but that is one nice Crunching Rig you got there!


----------



## xXScarletBonesXx (Oct 7, 2010)

It's so beautiful!!
Thank you everyone for donating and welcoming me to this community!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 7, 2010)

I just want to point out that she seems to be an anime fan.  That I approve of.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 7, 2010)

We both are.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2010)

xXScarletBonesXx said:


> It's so beautiful!!
> Thank you everyone for donating and welcoming me to this community!
> 
> http://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx116/Queen_Diamond_Dust/884164fc-1.jpg​



I'm sure I speak for the rest of the guys as well when I say this.

IT WAS OUR PLEASURE!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks like mjmike is going to be sending us a BFG 9600GT OC. How nice of him! Now maybe we'll start FAH as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Looks like mjmike is going to be sending us a BFG 9600GT OC. How nice of him! Now maybe we'll start FAH as well.



  That's a kick ass card.  What better way to re pay him than running F@H.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 9, 2010)

Got my X4 today, installing Windows 7 64 bit on Lauren's new PC now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice !!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2010)

How's the quad doing then?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 9, 2010)

Good, haven't tested any games yet, just got done with Lauren's Windows install/anti virus, etc.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Good, haven't tested any games yet, just got done with Lauren's Windows install/anti virus, etc.



Should game very nicely.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, my frame rate doubled in BC2 and I was able to crank all the settings up.  

Both rigs were crunching last night as well.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 9, 2010)

hey! give some moar pics!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 9, 2010)

I will once the BFG 9600GT OC edtion get's here.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 9, 2010)

Okay!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 9, 2010)

Once it gets here I can complete cable management and all that goodness.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 9, 2010)

Whats the Specs of this PC again?


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 9, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Real nice looking standard budget build.
> 
> Welcome to the community and enjoy the rig.
> 
> P.S.  If you are currently in the market for a GPU, I still have that 5770 and I can throw in a pack of Lightscribe DVD's as well since I found them and they are no real use to me.






i want a 5770, but i am so poor now


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 9, 2010)

I hope you like the card,  sorry i can't ship it sooner.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Whats the Specs of this PC again?



Processor:	AMD Athlon X2 2.6Ghz
Motherboard: ASRock A780LM
Cooling: Zalman 9500A CNPS
Memory: OCZ 2x1GB DDR2 PC26400
Video Card: BFG 9600GT OC(Should be here next week.)
Hard Disk:	Seagate 160GB
Optical Drive: Lite-On SATA DVD-RW Lightscribe
CRT/LCD Model:	1 Dell E173FP 17"
Case: Cooler Master Centurion 534 Plus, with side window panel
Sound Card: Onboard
PSU:	Cooler Master RS550 550W
Software:	Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 12, 2010)

Time for some more photos! (Still no 9600GT, but that'll be here next week sometime.) 



























What do ya guys and gals think of those?


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 12, 2010)

awesome. but need moar pics! moar from the side and not so close up.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 12, 2010)

its purrtyyyy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 12, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> awesome. but need moar pics! moar from the side and not so close up.



Once the 9600GT get's here, it will be worthy of that kind of photo.


----------



## xXScarletBonesXx (Oct 12, 2010)

Yay!! My computer is amazing!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 12, 2010)

LOL it already looks better than my comp.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

That looks really nice Randal!

I'm looking forward to seeing you getting it going with the 9600GT as well


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 12, 2010)

Good job bro!!!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 12, 2010)

What was up with the fan grill on the PSU.  Did you mod it?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 12, 2010)

No, I just took a shot of it for shits and giggles.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 13, 2010)

But that grill face looks like someone cut it up and added a bigger fan.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 13, 2010)

That's the back of the case, dude...

Because that PSU is as bone stock as it gets.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 16, 2010)

9600GT should be here on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 16, 2010)

!yay!


----------



## nessu (Oct 18, 2010)

For some reason I love these builds more than some sr-2 quad sli madness O__o Nice work!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 18, 2010)

nessu said:


> For some reason I love these builds more than some sr-2 quad sli madness O__o Nice work!



a little more joy and happiness dontcha think


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 18, 2010)

Waiting on the graphics card to get here, hopefully today or tomorrow....


----------



## nessu (Oct 19, 2010)

Good  Can't wait to see it finished properly


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 19, 2010)

The 9600GT didn't show up yesterday, maybe today... Hopefully it does. As she wants to start gaming and already has a few games picked out to play.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

I hope it gets there today...and 9600GTS are actually decent mid-range cards.  I used one for a while and it was reasonably good


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 19, 2010)

It's not just a normal one either, it's a 9600GT OC edition.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh snap!!!!  Hope you receive it today.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice...and the one I used is a GDDR2 9600GT :shadedshu


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 19, 2010)

LOL, this PC is better than mine HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, not until it get's a Athlon X4 next month.

No 9600GT today.  I hate UPS.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 20, 2010)

yeah, but the rest is soooo awesome!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2010)

Glad to know other people think so besides Lauren.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

You know we all do


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks like the 9600GT will be here tomorrow thanks to a UPS cock up.  

At least it'll be here though, right?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that :shadedshu

I haven't had the greatest luck w/ UPS either


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah, I've had issues with both them and Fedex. Honestly USPS has treated me the best so far.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

But they're expensive.  $15 to send a mobo or GPU or anything to somewhere in the US


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2010)

That's not that bad. Plus some GPU's would ship for around $10. It depends.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Ehh, hertz shipped the GTS250 to me via UPS for $7.  I'd rather wait the extra 2 days TBH.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2010)

See, I'd rather have my stuff and not have UPS drop kick the box on the way here.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

I haven't had issues with them handling packages poorly (quite the contrary, they usually come in good condition), just taking a while


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

My buddy got his LED tv delivered to not only the wrong street, but wrong appt!  Fucking USPS!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2010)

Like I said before. I've had great luck with USPS. 

Anyways, I was thinking I'd get Lauren this Athlon X4 off the egg.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

That looks good, can't beat 2 cores for $85! 

2 years ago, I paid $270 for a Q6600 that's probably a tad slower.  How technology moves!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 20, 2010)

I had issues with UPS in another city I lived in, but they are much better where I live now.  FedEx has always been good for me though.  USPS is more convenient and the prices are OK if you know the best ways to ship things by their methods.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 20, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Like I said before. I've had great luck with USPS.
> 
> Anyways, I was thinking I'd get Lauren this Athlon X4 off the egg.



If you are not going to OC it, then the 630 should only be like a 5 spot more expensive for an extra 200 Mhz.  It will be worth it for gaming.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Not sure if it matters w/ a 9600GT


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 20, 2010)

It matters some, but some games need the CPU power.  Those quads are not good with games because they lack the L3 cache, so high clock rate helps to make up for that weakness.

It is also for a little future proofing, but like I said....only if he doesn't plan to OC it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, I think we will go with the 630. 

Plus I could always OC it a bit later on.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 21, 2010)

is your rig ready yet?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 21, 2010)

What do you mean? 

My rig has it's Phenom II X4 and has been crunching for a while now, even got some gaming in and a few benchmarks. Look here for my PC's build log.

Lauren's rig is waiting for the graphics card. Which, if UPS doesn't delay again, should be here today. Then I'll most likely get her the Athlon II X4 630 after the 5th.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 21, 2010)

no... this one. of course i know your rig is ready. you have a phenom ii 945. just like me.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 21, 2010)

Her rig is usable, just not for gaming. It will be tonight hopefully.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> no... this one. of course i know your rig is ready. you have a phenom ii 945. just like me.



You should get that X4 crunching


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 22, 2010)

Was dirty, so I cleaned it out and replaced the stock TIM with MX-2. 






Lauren's already gaming on her rig now.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm glad it finally got there,  and sorry about the dirt I was in a rush.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 22, 2010)

Finally! So it's all finished now?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorta, have a new keyboard and mouse on the way, and need to get her an X4 and a bigger screen sooner or later. Otherwise, it's pretty much done.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You should get that X4 crunching



my net sucks. and also, dad will kill me for the electricity bill


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> my net sucks. and also, dad will kill me for the electricity bill



It's uses barely any bandwidth and won't add much to the power bill w/ just 1 system crunching...couple bucks a month tops.

Randal, I'm glad it came!  Is it fast enough for everything she does?

And can we get a shot w/ it installed?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah, I'll take some more photos soon. 

She's playing Blade Kitten now.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Never heard of it...doesn't sound very intensive though 

Probably not as much as DiRT 2 at least.  I was disappointed to learn earlier that I couldn't max it out either on a GTS450 or GTX260 @ 1920x1080


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 22, 2010)

She's been a console gamer all her life, I have to slowly convert her to the light side of PC gaming. She's getting use to "FPS" keyboard controls now thou.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Finally!  Freakin' UPS! :shadedshu

Looks great bro, I'll be waiting for the pictures.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It's uses barely any bandwidth and won't add much to the power bill w/ just 1 system crunching...couple bucks a month tops.
> 
> Randal, I'm glad it came!  Is it fast enough for everything she does?
> 
> And can we get a shot w/ it installed?



i only have one rig. i would love to crunch if i had another!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Beautiful job bro, well done.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 22, 2010)

Looks good.

You should feed her some good PC titles that are quick and fun.  World of Goo, Trine, Orange Box, and Batman AA is on sale right now for like $14.

And you both should join MAL (MyAnimeList.net).

I HAS SPOKEN!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

As for the games thing, I have a few other picked out that I think she'll enjoy. 

I'll take a look at the website later.


----------



## xXScarletBonesXx (Oct 22, 2010)

I love my new graphics card! It makes Blade Kitten run amazingly!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 23, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/854053e3.jpg
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/0c15e699.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice Rad_Ed! you've done an excellent job and it's awesome to see my cooler put to good use.



xXScarletBonesXx said:


> My new computer is looking amazing so far!
> 
> Thank you everyone!



So this is the special lady in Rad_Edwards life It is so great to meet you and welcome to TPU! Your very lucky, this is a good guy right here.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

xXScarletBonesXx said:


> I love my new graphics card! It makes Blade Kitten run amazingly!!!



I'm glad you love it...a good video card is a very nice thing 

I used integrated graphics for far too long...I appreciate a good card now


----------



## xXScarletBonesXx (Oct 23, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Very nice Rad_Ed! you've done an excellent job and it's awesome to see my cooler put to good use.
> 
> 
> 
> So this is the special lady in Rad_Edwards life It is so great to meet you and welcome to TPU! Your very lucky, this is a good guy right here.



It's nice to meet you too and thank you for welcoming me.
He is a very good man, I'm glad I have him.


----------



## xXScarletBonesXx (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm glad you love it...a good video card is a very nice thing
> 
> I used integrated graphics for far too long...I appreciate a good card now



Agreed.


----------



## REDDLINE (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh wow, see now i wish i could have joined TPU earlier, i would have loved to donate a couple sticks of ram, a HDD and whatnot. This is the best example of a community coming together to help someone out.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 6, 2010)

Indeed. She uses her rig on a daily basis and thoroughly enjoys it. Now I just need to upgrade the RAM to 4GB at one point, and the CPU to a Athlon X4. Maybe a full blow Phenom II X4.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 1, 2011)

Installed the Hyper 212+ in her rig. Time for some OC'ing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2011)

Keep us posted with the results of the overclock.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 1, 2011)

go OC that beast BRO!!!!
make your lady proud!!  

and happy new year to you both


----------



## Lycos (Jan 3, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Installed the Hyper 212+ in her rig. Time for some OC'ing.



What CPU cooler are you using on that photo? The fan looks huge - like a 20cm radiator.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 4, 2011)

It's a Cooler Master hyper 212+ with two fans in push/pull config.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 16, 2011)

It's been a long while since I've updated this thread. Jeez.

Anyways, I was trying to figure out a way to improve airflow and still allow her to have both HDD's she now has. I removed the bottom HDD cage and used two of its screw mounting holes to mount her storage drive. her main HDD is in the other HDD cage above it.


----------



## KieX (Oct 16, 2011)

You can always get an adaptor and put the 3 HDD in the 5" optical bays. Something like this: StarTech BRACKET Metal 3.5" to 5.25" Drive Adapter...

That way you get unobstructed airflow from front of case.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah, I think I may have one around here somewhere from my CM690, just need to track it down.

Edit- 






Also used a old PCI bracket to make a support for the 5770 since it seems it's flexing.


----------



## KieX (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice quick solution, good stuff!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 17, 2011)

Lauren and I were talking and came to the conclusion that she needs a new case. After almost two hours of searching she chose this. 

SILVERSTONE Precision Series PS06B-W Black Plastic...

I think it's a fantastic choice.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 17, 2011)

I like it. Here's a couple alternates if your not fully decided
COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Black S...
Fractal Design Core 3000 ATX  Mid Tower Computer C...
Rosewill CHALLENGER Black Gaming ATX Mid Tower Com...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 17, 2011)

The scout was another one we were looking at. 

One of the important things needed is fan filters. Damn cat hair.  

Another is that the front I/O panel needs to be on top. Other than that, good airflow etc.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 17, 2011)

Did you look to see what sneekypeet and copenhagen have listed in the FS forum?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, we did. We talked about the CM Storm Trooper Sneaky has for sale even.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 19, 2011)

So, after winning the WCG second place prize, I intend to use the X4 for Lauren's PC. As well as the RAM maybe. I'm not quite sure at this point, but there are plans brewing in my head.  That's for sure.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2011)

Huge congrats to you Randal, well deserved man!   keep us posted on your plans.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 28, 2011)

Got the X4 crunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 28, 2011)

Edward, If your interested in selling the 8800GT out of it, I could sure need a video card for my cruncher to play some BF3 at work when I have free time and it will crunch 24/7 afterwards.

Right now I have a 9400GT 1GB that doesn't even play it on ultra LOW


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey Rad Ed,

Get HWMon instead for reading temps.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 29, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Edward, If your interested in selling the 8800GT out of it, I could sure need a video card for my cruncher to play some BF3 at work when I have free time and it will crunch 24/7 afterwards.
> 
> Right now I have a 9400GT 1GB that doesn't even play it on ultra LOW



Depends on how the onboard is. I'll let you know.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, I had a bit of a talk with Lauren and I think it's time for me to crack down and start upgrading the crap out of her PC. 

I've got quite a few plans in mind, and you guys and gals will just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well, I had a bit of a talk with Lauren and I think it's time for me to crack down and start upgrading the crap out of her PC.
> 
> I've got quite a few plans in mind, and you guys and gals will just have to wait and see what happens.



I got all the time in the world.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 21, 2011)

Should be some decent upgrades coming up here in a few weeks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Should be some decent upgrades coming up here in a few weeks.



just make sure you keep us posted.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow, just noticed how out of date this thread is. 

I should be posting some shorts of her new case tonight then. Since it seems I haven't done so yet.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 17, 2012)

Picture dump!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2012)

Loving the dark shots.    Looks great.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 20, 2012)

I have plans on getting Lauren another 5770 here soon, just have to track one down in the price range I have set...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I have plans on getting Lauren another 5770 here soon, just have to track one down in the price range I have set...



Good luck man.


----------

